# Trailer size



## activepainter

*Hi guys. Quick question about trailer size. Anyone of you bought 6x10 trailer and after few months started think that you should buy one size bigger?? Advice needed...thanks in advance
ActivePainter
*


----------



## Greg Di

Bigger is always better with trailers for the most part. A 610 fills up very quickly one you start fitting shelving in.


----------



## Chris Johnson

The more space you have the more you will find stuff to go in the space, I run with a 8x24...it's pretty much full, if it wasn't for the axels and tires it would be overfull.


----------



## tcleve4911

I run a 6x12. It's not perfect but it's made me a lot of money by not having to run to the store everytime I need something.:thumbsup:

You have to organize it well and use every nook & cranny. I see too many guys have a big trailer and everything is just thrown in there.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

7x16 or 7x18 would be ideal. Trying to up grade my 7x14 but, I think the two sizes I mentioned earlier are the most popular and hard to find used.


----------



## activepainter

*Trailer topic*

*Hello everyone . *Do you guys protect the trailer floor from dirt, snow, rain somehow? How about applying industrial epoxy paint or spar varnish to seal the floor?? What do you think...Thanks


----------



## Osito

I have tread plate on my floor. I use a 6x14 low pro.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2

"I run a 6x12. It's not perfect but it's made me a lot of money by not having to run to the store everytime I need something.:thumbsup:

You have to organize it well and use every nook & cranny. I see too many guys have a big trailer and everything is just thrown in there."

X2, my 7X14 is quite full and i keep it as organized as a i can. Some times the mess can get ahead of you and will take 3-4 hours to re-organize. But time is money and my trailer is a rolling hardware store. I hate not having what i need when i need it. It has cost thosands of dollars to stock up my trailer but it worth it to me. I used to keep all my tools is their cases but i found it was too easy to forget a tool somewhere if the case got closed, it took more time to pull the case for the tool and the cases were taking up alot of room. I now keep the tools out in the open on the top shelf with dividers, i can visually see at a glance of a tool is missing and they are at an easy reach. This gave me more room for supplies.
My 7X14 is technically 16' long being a v-nose and it is not too bad to manuever around. I do alot of work on the lakes around here and those are the only tough driveways where i have any problems, we all know how steep and narrow those driveways are. As far as treating the floor i havent bothered, the little bit of sand that i track in gives me a non skid surface in the winter. My brother-in-law has a 6X10 with a covered floor and that damn thing is like being on a sheet of ice with wet feet. He is pulling the floor up this spring before he seriously gets hurt.


----------



## woodchuck2

Here are a couple pics of mine, its fairly clean in these pics.


----------



## KCCT

My 12' serves me well, other than its as old as the hills!


----------



## RobertCDF

I have 6x12 and would like to upgrade to 8x20-24... Can always use a little more space.


----------



## bwalley

I have an 8.5 x 20, thought about a 24' but it is too long.


----------



## SLSTech

ActivePainter, here is what I posted in a similiar thread 



> Whats that saying about available space & it being filled, you will be amazed at how much equipment you really have & how quickly you can fill up a trailer. (Hopefully organized & easy to find)
> What size is your largest ladder - I hardly ever use mine so I don't tow them around on a rack - its great to simply throw it in the back of a trailer for the jobs that require it or you could buy a V Nose?
> What is your vehicle rated to tow - that may influence your decision.
> Whats the largest piece of material you will haul? Trim, Studs, etc...
> Are you planning on working out of your trailer? Mounted Miter Saw, panel cutter, etc... How much space do you need to be able to use those tools efficiently?
> What type of properties do you work on - can they handle the size of trailer you are looking at? Can your vehicle & trailer make that turn, or have room to park?
> Bigger is not necessarily better, but saving a few bucks for a smaller trailer can leave you fuming later.


The whole thread is here http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/trailer-size-advise-46936/


----------



## Morning Wood

I've got a 7x12 7k GVWR trailer. If I did it again I would go with the 7 wide but a 14'-16' length. You can always put more stuff in. I think a tool trailer with a single axle is no good. Those tools and fasteners weigh alot and they pile right in there quickly. I like the 7' width because it isn't much wider than a vehicle and be parked in a street space without sticking out too much and fits in spaces vehicles usually fit into. Sometimes 8' don't quite fit. If you are going over 12' I think the upgrade to 10k GVWR is necessary too. There is always the V nose too for a little more room. Just have to use it carefully.


----------



## Ranzan

I have 2 cargo mate..."Canadian name".... but I do know they are made in the States 16x8 trailers with built in roof racks.......... can`t beat the size Shelves on one side pole hangers on the other for cords hoses table saw and so on.... I need more posts for pictures though...


----------



## Willy1959

wood chuck, Im impresssed! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RCPainting

Painters need a little different set up, here is mine. I wanted smaller and lighter because I commute thru hills 45 miles each way!


----------



## john5mt

I agree it does depend on the trade youre working in. 

If your a typical gc/remodeler, the bigger the better (unless you work in chicago, Newyork, or some other over crowded area).

and it depends on the size of crew that will be using it. 

i have a 6X12 and i think if i ever get around to building some smart shelves it should hold most of what i need it to. I had an 8.5X22 and that was a beast to get around town. i would rather have a 7X14-16 at full height...but i have to work with i got for now.


----------



## painterman

This trailer is 7x14 and is perfect for me. I quickly grew out of the 6x10.


----------



## ACHOA

Was working out of a 32' Gooseneck horse trailer. Heavy duty and fine for the summer but what a pain to tow around town (parking) and not much fun in the winter. I removed most of what I commonly use and placed it in our 5x10 COSTCO trailer along with the 8' Service Body truck. Of course when we want to make a run to COSTCO I have to dump all my stuff out. At least I have it all in milk crates for the most part. Gooseneck to big and 5x10 to small. I agree with the common size of 7x14,7x16 or 8' wide, same length. What I have works fine but tight for room. I also have a 20' conex in the back yard full of tools that I dont normally use. I think the horse trailer will become a storage trailer for firewood next summer.

Will start looking for 7' or 8' x 14/16 come spring.


----------



## charimon

Here is what I realy love about my 6x12 

I can turn with it as tight as my pickup.
It will go through any space my pickup can
and i can park it in a double space parking lot with out it sticking out .

The added maneuverability of the smaller trailer means that I keep it with me which means i always have my tools. Before this last snow storm it hadn't been unhitched for 5 weeks. 

That and after spending $$$$ for my systainer habit i still can haul all my crap:thumbsup:

Craig


----------



## BKFranks

charimon said:


> Here is what I realy love about my 6x12
> 
> I can turn with it as tight as my pickup.
> It will go through any space my pickup can
> and i can park it in a double space parking lot with out it sticking out .
> 
> The added maneuverability of the smaller trailer means that I keep it with me which means i always have my tools. Before this last snow storm it hadn't been unhitched for 5 weeks.
> 
> That and after spending $$$$ for my systainer habit i still can haul all my crap:thumbsup:
> 
> Craig


I like the 12' too. Towing is super easy. Sometimes I forget it's back there.


----------



## displacedtexan

Another vote for 6x12, plenty big enough, but still fits pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Rockwood

I've had a 18ft for 5 yrs and I am constantly reorganizing to get the most secured storage out of it. The only problem is backing into a narrow driveway in an old section of town. After all the effort I can't open the doors:laughing:


----------



## Chasing Dreams

I'll cast my vote for the 8x24. Plenty of room for all of your tool buying habits! :laughing:


----------



## Cole82

6x12 if you have a half ton 7x14 if you have a bigger truck. They weigh a lot more than you think when loaded down. Was very very surprised when I weighed my little enclosed trailer.


----------



## pinwheel

Cole82 said:


> 6x12 if you have a half ton 7x14 if you have a bigger truck. They weigh a lot more than you think when loaded down. Was very very surprised when I weighed my little enclosed trailer.


I just upgraded from a 6x12 to a 7x14 after I lost a hub & wheel at 60 mph on the 6x12. The trouble with a single axle is when ya loose a wheel, ya get a huge shower of sparks, especially noticeable in the dark.:w00t:

I was severly overloaded in the 6x12 & the single axle beat the crap out of my tools. Lots smoother ride on the tandem axle & I have yet to have anything bounced off the shelves with it. Couldn't say the same for the 6x12.


----------



## TimNJ

I got a 6x12 for the main reason I needed it to fit my brake into. 10' and the brake won't fit. I loaded mine up with ETrack along both walls. I got a 18" deep metal shelves in the end. There is just enough clearance to swing my brake up when I need it. I have the brake hanging on the etrack, when I need it I just swing it up in place and do all my bending in the trailer. I got my trailer primarily for hauling doors upright so it is 12" taller than most. I don't need to haul a lot of equipment so as was said earlier by others if I keep it neat the 6x12 is plenty for me, if I am rushed at the end of a job I just toss all the junk in and walk all over it.


----------

